# Diagrama auto-radio Panasonic CQ-C1425N



## juan47 (Jul 28, 2012)

Un saludo a Todos

Inicio este tema con la confianza, de que algun amable forero, pueda ofrecerme 
el diagrama del auto-radio Panasonic modelo CQ-C1425N

O en su defecto si se me pudiera orientar en la dificultad que estoy
La cuestion es que se han invertido los cables de alimentacion, y en consecuencia el diodo 
se cruzo. Se volvio a conectar de nuevo , el aparato, sin el diodo y se ha fastidiado el integrado de amplificacion de audio
Ahora la orientacion que necesito es saber que integrado es, pues la serigrafia pone

     Fabricante                              ST
                                 CLEA       -0041
                                 220LP      BA  V6
                                 MLT  22     7LL

No se si las L son eso L o es un 1

Porfavor si alguno tiene referencia de este integrado se lo agradeceria

Un Saludo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 28, 2012)

aca esta el esquema http://www.docstoc.com/docs/70131143/Panasonic-1-97---Panasonic-Service


----------



## juan47 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mil gracias Majestad por dedicar su tiempo con un vasallo, pero con tanto ajuste economico, tanta subida de impuestos y tantos recortes ya no queda plata   

Muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 29, 2012)

de nada ¡¡                                                                       .
un saludo


----------



## juan47 (Jul 30, 2012)

Majestad, podria orientarme sobre la serigrafia que describi?
O tengo que pasar por caja si o si?
No hay equivalente?
Estuve buscando el datasheet por la red, con esa nomenclatura y no me ha aparecido nada
Espero las respuestas a mis dudas de todos 

Un saludo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 30, 2012)

te averiguo para el sábado,quizás antes,
estamos hablando del reemplazo ok


----------



## juan47 (Jul 31, 2012)

Si, seria de agradecer si pudieras orientarme en el remplazo, ya que busque con esa nomenclatura y no di pie con bola 
Hace años que deje el mundo de la reparacion y he perdido mucho el hilo

Muy agradecido por tu esfuerzo
Gracias

Un saludo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2012)

salida de audio panasonic marcada como 
*c1da-0041* los reemplazos son  TDA7386 (50W) o  TDA7384 (45W)


(CLEA -0041 es probable que ese numero este mal)
si estaba mal ,el numero correcto es 
C1EA -0041   y el reemplazo son los mismos que para el integrado C1DA-0041
TDA7386 (50W)

te dejo la hoja de datos para que te fijes si los pines coinciden y esas cosas


----------



## juan47 (Ago 1, 2012)

Sinceramente muy agradecido

Si es cierto que no se refleja bien en la serigrafia del integrado si es un 1 o una L

Mirare junto con la hoja de datos el patillaje y ya comentare 

De nuevo te agradezco su esfuerzo Gran Majestad

Un saludo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 1, 2012)

si es ese hee TDA7386   ,confirmado,pero por las dudas mira las patitas, a lo sumo te puede faltar (stby) pero lo solucionas con una transistor y una r


----------



## juan47 (Ago 11, 2012)

Hoy he conseguido el TDA7386, montado y funcionando, sin realizar ningun retoque
Muchisimas Gracias Gran Majestad 

Un saludo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2012)

de nada ¡¡¡                               .


----------



## almanzalalo (Mar 6, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> te averiguo para el sábado,quizás antes,
> estamos hablando del reemplazo ok



oye lo que pasa es que estaba checando el mio y consta de 24 patas y el que me presentas tu tiene 25 puedes ayudarme



el-rey-julien dijo:


> salida de audio panasonic marcada como
> *c1da-0041* los reemplazos son  TDA7386 (50W) o  TDA7384 (45W)
> 
> 
> ...



oye lo que pasa es que estaba checando el mio y consta de 24 pines y el que me presentas tu tiene 25 pines  puedes ayudarme


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2014)

hay una pata que no se usa,esa el la diferencia, fijate que el la pcb esta la perforación,pero no se conecta a nada


----------

